# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger)

## tammyy2j

I've heard that Irene is leaving H&A. Has anyone else heard this and how and when does she leave?

----------


## melmarshall858

i think she just left for a few months so she could come to england to do panto.
her characcter is meant to be doing jury service to explain her absence

----------


## soapaddict

yeah i heard she was leaving for a while to do panto as well but she would be back.

----------


## Annie

I hope she's not I love her charecter.  :Smile:

----------


## Hopes

Could it possibly be Diana Fraser, Chloe's mother, well she has got a grudge against her.

----------


## melmarshall858

should this not be moved to the spoiler section?

----------


## Em

is this not the introduction of the Corey storyline?

----------


## kels257

I read on the back to the bay website that it has got something to do with Corey!

----------


## melmarshall858

It is the beginning of the corey storyline that is why i think it should be moved

----------


## Em

its in the spoiler section Melmarsh - where shoudl it be moved to?

----------


## melmarshall858

it started off in the general when i first posted this mornin wasnt aware that it had been moved since my first post.

----------


## tasha_hopkins

yes it is the introduction to the corey storyline.It should be interesting.

----------


## kels257

Yeah I think he tries to poison her too but Jack finds out about it!!

----------


## Red08

What is the Corey storyline??  :Ponder:

----------


## melmarshall858

Jacks police partner is out to get Irene he staged the robbery and is doing things to scare her so she will let him move in then he puts mercury into her food and drinks and everyone else thinks she is going mad and haylie ends up having her commited for her own good but in the end jack finds out just in time that it is corey doing this for revenge. remember when irene eas doing jury service well she convicted his dad who then commited suicide in prison

----------


## Siobhan

> Jacks police partner is out to get Irene he staged the robbery and is doing things to scare her so she will let him move in then he puts mercury into her food and drinks and everyone else thinks she is going mad and haylie ends up having her commited for her own good but in the end jack finds out just in time that it is corey doing this for revenge. remember when irene eas doing jury service well she convicted his dad who then commited suicide in prison


Corey is the young goodlooking police man that went to the party when martha and jack first met?

----------


## Red08

> Jacks police partner is out to get Irene he staged the robbery and is doing things to scare her so she will let him move in then he puts mercury into her food and drinks and everyone else thinks she is going mad and haylie ends up having her commited for her own good but in the end jack finds out just in time that it is corey doing this for revenge. remember when irene was doing jury service well she convicted his dad who then commited suicide in prison


Thanks for that Mel, it sounds like a great storyline don't it. I wonder if anything happens with him and Martha.

----------


## melmarshall858

well lets just say jack has to rescue her too!!

----------


## Em

Corey is a policeman colleague of Jack. Irene starts to think she is going nuts when she is hearing things and seeing things etc, and gets admitted to a psych ward. in actual fact Corey has been poisoning her, because some time ago she served on a jury that sent his dad to prison. Hes gone after all the jurors and Irene is the last.

Or something to that effects anyway!

----------


## Katy

its always the nice ones you need to watch for. 

Poor Irene.

----------


## Potato1992

when will this storyline end??

----------


## melmarshall858

it plays out for quite a while whilst people become convinced that Irene is going mad and they get her commited and also while corey and martha gets closer

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Could it possibly be Diana Fraser, Chloe's mother, well she has got a grudge against her.


diane fraser hates chloe and she is chloes mother in law

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but i think diane is well out of the picture now

----------


## pinkfirefly

omg, irene's acting is so good at the moment.  I never thought for a moment that it was corey.

----------


## Siobhan

> omg, irene's acting is so good at the moment.  I never thought for a moment that it was corey.


I know it is corey from reading here but he always seems to be somewhere else when Irene has her trouble so I think maybe not but i know it is him... kinda weird

----------


## *-Rooney-*

like they say it is always the quiet ones that you have to look out for

----------


## angelle

oooooo i'd have never guest it was corey

----------


## fareehab4ne1

corey starts to poison her by putting mercury tablets or watever in her drink making her go a bit insane dont know why?

----------


## melmarshall858

i is all because when she did jury duty she sent down coreys dad who commited suicide in prison so he hunts the members of the jury one by one i think irene is the last one.

----------


## fareehab4ne1

is it? must be a good storyline

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and corey seems like such a nice guy, even though jack is starting to see through him now but everyone just thinks thats because corey got the girl

----------


## *-Rooney-*

isnt it a bit convenient to say the least that just at the time that corey is in the bay to get back at irene roberts she is letting out a room

----------


## Red08

Irene acted really good last night, she played it so well.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i feel so sad for her though because it wasnt her fault she got picked for jury duty or the verdict was what it was, or especially that coreys dad did kill himself irene is a good person with a lot of people depending on her, like hayley( who by the way went through this with her real mother) and her unborn baby who needs a grndmother.

why cant corey look around see everyone who loves and cares and is hurting for irene, including his present girlfriend martha( who should by the way be with the good guy jack) and decide that enough is enough

these people are supposed to be his friends while he is betraying them the whole time

----------


## Perdita

Lynne McGranger has promised that she will soon feature in a big storyline on Home and Away.

The actress shared the news on her Twitter page yesterday, confirming that she is "excited" over events in store for her legendary Summer Bay character Irene Roberts.

Addressing her online followers, McGranger wrote: "Back to the Bay tomorrow after five glorious days off. And now it's time to dig deep. Excited and a little nervous."

After fans of the soap started to quiz the 58-year-old over what could lie ahead, McGranger confirmed that there is a "big" plot on the way for Irene, describing it as a "good meaty storyline".

She said: "Really looking forward to it but can't give away any secrets!"

McGranger recently spoke of how much she enjoys playing her popular alter ego, describing her as a "rough diamond with a heart of gold".

Meanwhile, last year, the star said that she loves the "excitement" of never knowing what could be in store next for Irene.

----------


## Perdita

I read on another forum that Irene begins her battle with breast cancer - drawing attention to the need for self-examination andearly detection in the treatment of this disease.   :Sad:     I hope she makes a full recovery.

----------


## tammyy2j

She is to get a big storyline

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away favourite Irene Roberts is to be diagnosed with breast cancer in a forthcoming storyline, it has been revealed.

The Summer Bay stalwart, played by Lynne McGranger, receives the news after seeking medical advice when she finds a lump in her breast during a self-examination.

Speaking of the upcoming plot, McGranger told TV Week: "She discovers a lump, which is a message we wanted to get across - that self-examination can save lives. It's alarming, but she tries to keep it together and goes to the doctor, and then gets the bad news that it's a form of cancer.

"She can't quite take it in. Like any woman facing the thought of removing her breast and battling cancer, she's floored."

McGranger also praised Home and Away bosses for tackling the issue and said that she is delighted to be involved.

"I'm thrilled to be able to pay homage to so many women I know out there who are fighting this disease, or have beaten it, or, sadly, have lost their lives," she explained.

Home and Away's new storyline for Irene begins on Australian screens next week and on Channel 5 in the UK later this year.

----------

tammyy2j (23-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has discussed the next stage of her character's breast cancer storyline, explaining that viewers will soon see Irene Roberts struggling with the side-effects of her treatment.

Scenes which air in Australia next week show Irene collapse due to dehydration after chemotherapy leaves her feeling unwell.

McGranger told TV Week: "Irene's a brick who tries to look on the bright side of things, but the treatment on top of the mastectomy has knocked her about and obviously chemotherapy can make lots of people really ill.

"She isn't coping with the chemo and is throwing up. She collapses because she's dehydrated."

The actress added that she is glad to see Home and Away showing a true-to-life portrayal of the illness as her story is "loosely based" on that of a real-life friend who once fought cancer.

McGranger said: "I really wanted to honour the women out there fighting the battle - we all know someone - as well as those who've won."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Irene receive her cancer diagnosis in the coming weeks.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away character Irene Roberts will hit rock bottom after shutting herself away from the world.

The Summer Bay favourite, played by Lynne McGranger, is currently battling breast cancer and begins to feel worse following a heart scare.

She confines herself to her home and spends all day moping around, not getting dressed and cutting herself off from friends and family.

"Irene has always been one of the toughest and strongest characters in Summer Bay. But the heart scare on top of the cancer really knocks her spirit," a source told the Daily Star Sunday.

"She can't take any more and switches off. She doesn't want any visitors or fuss. She just wants to be left alone. It's going to be the darkest period of her life."

McGranger recently revealed that Irene struggles to cope with receiving chemotherapy following her mastectomy.

The storyline airs on Channel 5 next month.

----------


## webspider

hello friends,
I feel like Nicole has been pregnant forever but in saying that, last week she said she was only 28 weeks and yet she is having the baby in a weeks time? Go figure?
thanks

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has revealed that she helped to create the latest developments in her character Irene's illness storyline.

As reported yesterday, Irene will soon suffer a heart scare as she continues her recovery from breast cancer.

McGranger has now told TV Week that she requested the plot twist as her good friend Nicky, who lives in England, had a similar experience after fighting the disease.

"Nicky got through the breast cancer, but then her heart gave out and she ended up with this really bad heart condition - and that became her thing to survive," McGranger explained.

"And so when I talked about it to Cameron [Welsh], the producer, I said I would really like Irene to go down that journey - just to show people that it isn't only about the breast cancer and that's the end of the story. Often the chemo and the radiotherapy can lead to other conditions that never really leave the person."

Irene finds out about her heart problem after collapsing during a trip out sailing.

McGranger continued: "She goes out on the boat and she feels amazing. She's full of joie de vivre and the world is good. She's got the all-clear and she's out on the ocean, but too much exertion leads her to collapse. The exertion compounded with the medication and the chemotherapy leads to this heart condition."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and in February on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## lizann

Poor Irene I hope she features more I'm sick of Brax and Charlie and Bianca dominating

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2012)

----------


## Katy

I hate seeing irene look so poorly.

----------


## Perdita

> I hate seeing irene look so poorly.


I do too but it does make her current storyline look very realistic. I applaud Lynne McGranger for her excellent portrayal  :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2012), Katy (01-02-2012), kaz21 (01-02-2012), tammyy2j (02-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

It be nice if some of her own kids and Selina came back to visit her during her sickness

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Lynne McGranger has outlined her desire for Irene Roberts to become the local pastor.

Summer Bay's current reverend, Elijah Johnson, left recently following Jay Laga'aia's controversial sacking.

McGranger, tipping Irene for the vacancy, told the Channel 5 website: "I've never said this to the writers.

"But given what Irene's been through - and she's always had a vague Catholic religious way - I thought I would like her to become a little bit more involved in that side of things.

"Maybe [she could] do a theology course or something and become a local pastor. Maybe a little bit of Vicar of Dibley." 

The 59-year-old added: "I think she already is a little bit like that. She certainly has been known to send up a prayer in times of trouble."

The Summer Bay stalwart recently battled breast cancer.

McGranger is the second-longest serving cast member in the Australian soap, having joined in 1992.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has revealed that she hopes her character Irene Roberts will find love.

However, the veteran soap actress explained that she doesn't expect Irene to discover a long-lasting romance in the near future.

"I would really love it if someone dishy came along for Irene," she told the Daily Star.

"She deserves a bit of happiness. But then again, if she did meet someone she'd only be happy for so long - this is Summer Bay, after all."

McGranger also revealed that she has received an "overwhelming" amount of support since her character was diagnosed with cancer.

"When they told me Irene was going to get cancer, I sat down with the writers and we went through it," she added.

"The number of letters I've had has been overwhelming and at times heartbreaking.

"Her storyline has touched so many people."

Lynne McGranger recently said that she would like Irene Roberts to become the local pastor in the soap.

----------


## Perdita

After nearly 20 years in Summer Bay, Home and Away's Lynne McGranger remains one of the soap's most popular and recognisable faces.

As Summer Bay stalwart Irene Roberts, the actress has played out more than her fair share of dramas over the years - most recently when her much-loved character fought breast cancer.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Lynne for a chat about her time on the long-running drama.

As we're chatting, you're in the UK on a promo trip. Do you enjoy getting the chance to meet the UK fans?
"It is always a wonderful opportunity. I've known for years how popular the show is abroad - you've only got to turn up at any given day on Palm Beach to see how many UK and Irish tourists come over. We even get people coming over from Estonia, and I'm not making that up! 

"It's lovely coming over to the UK and it's exciting to see the reactions that I get from people who can't believe that 'Irene' is standing there! We're very, very grateful that the show is such a success in the UK."

You've been on Home and Away for 19 years. Does it feel like that long?
"I always gauge it on my daughter. She was 20 months when I started on the show, and she's now 21 and a half. When I consider it in those terms, I just think, 'Oh my God, it has flown by - I can't believe I am doing the same gig so many years later'. I feel so very blessed, because there's not many people in the world who could say that."

Have you never been tempted to say goodbye to Irene in favour of other roles?
"Well, the great thing is that I've had the opportunity to do other jobs. That's one thing about the producers - they allow us to go off and do other projects. And of course, included in that is pantomime. I've been coming over to the UK and doing pantomime for the best part of 17 years, which is marvellous. That gives me the opportunity to go back to my roots, which is theatre."

Your biggest recent storyline was Irene's breast cancer plot. What was it like to film such a hard-hitting story?
"It was rewarding but also very taxing. Instead of getting made up, you're getting made down every day, for many months. I was made to look so unwell and that does kind of bring you down. I'm a naturally energetic person, so to be playing someone who was so ill and so tired was very, very draining. 

"But my whole raison d'Ãªtre was that I wanted to be truthful to my friends and people out there who have suffered from breast cancer, those who are still suffering, or those with loved ones who are. So it was a great honour to be able to spend so much time dealing with a subject that's so important."

What kind of a reaction did you get when the story aired?
"I was absolutely thrilled with the reaction, particularly when I got feedback from my own friends who have experience of the illness. Of course, I also received mail and tweets and that sort of thing. To be honest, I didn't get any negative feedback at all, apart from people telling me how bad I looked! If I was walking through the supermarket people would say, 'You're looking a lot better today than you did last night!' 

"I have to give full credit to the producers and the writers for taking the story on and dealing with it in-depth. I'm very grateful that they allowed my character to do that."

Will Irene have some quieter times in the Bay now, or are there more dramas ahead?
"There's always dramas! If they're not dramas directly happening to Irene, you can be sure that April, Bianca, Leah or Marilyn will be going through some trauma that I'll be embroiled in. I think that's Irene's lot in life - to be forever called upon to deal with other people's dramas when she's not having her own!"

Is there anything you'd like to explore with Irene that you haven't done already?
"It's a very good question - she's explored most things, hasn't she? I've always thought that Irene would be good in pastoral care - maybe she could pick up Elijah's reins and be a sort of Vicar of Dibley type, like the local pastor. People already come to her for advice and for help, so maybe she could go down that path. 

"Or maybe she could turn badass! I know we've explored the alcoholism, but she's never actually gone bad for a period of time. But obviously the writers would have their work cut out, because I can't think of any reason why she would go bad!"

Home and Away has been a great launching pad for a number of careers. Is there anyone else from Summer Bay you'd tip to make it big in Hollywood who hasn't already?
"Well, so far we've had the lovely Chris Hemsworth, Isabel Lucas, Melissa George, Isla Fisher, Guy Pearce - the list goes on and on. As for more recent people, I'd say somebody like Todd Lasance - I can see him going a long way. Also, Josh Quong Tart who played Miles is an incredibly talented man and a beautiful singer. There's a lot of talent that comes out of the show, for sure!"

As Lucy Addario took over from Cameron Welsh as Home and Away's producer this year, what's the atmosphere like on set with a new boss in charge?
"Well, I think Cameron did an amazing job for so many years. But he's such a talented writer, so I think it's a great decision that he's made to go in that direction. He needed to do that for himself.

"Lucy's been waiting in the wings for a year or so, and I love her to death. I'm not just saying that because she's my producer - I loved her before she even worked on the show, as I've known her for quite a few years. You couldn't wish for anyone to get the job more than her, because she knows the industry and she's so approachable. I just feel that she's embraced the show and everybody in it."

Gypsy and Will have both made returns to the show in the past couple of years. It must be nice for you when people come back to visit Irene!
"It's lovely - it's so lovely. I loved having Will back, even though it all went to hell in a hand basket as he's in jail now! I really like it when 'Irene's people' come back. 

"I would love Selina to come back and we could see what's happened to her, and Will when he gets out of jail again of course. Sadly Belle can't come back as she's as dead as a dodo, and so is Chloe!"

What are your hobbies and interests outside of the show? Is there anything that would surprise your fans?
"Well, I'm a big cricket nut and I always wanted to be a cricket commentator, so that's one thing! I also love British history - I've always been passionate about it, particularly royal history. I'm really good at naming the kings and queens in order, but don't ask me to do it now because I've got jetlag! I'm also well into Pilates and I love to walk - I'm a power walker."

A lot of Australian dramas have come and gone over the years. Why do you think Home and Away has stuck around?
"I think there's a few reasons. Firstly, I think the allure of the lifestyle by the beach is very, very attractive. I also think the writers and the producers have allowed the show to develop and to grow, from a little coastal town to a bit more global. We've also developed technically, because the look of the show has changed. 

"Additionally, the writers have been incredibly clever to keep the storylines going believably. Lastly, I guess the producers have been clever enough to make sure that there's always been lynchpins - whether it's Alf, Irene, Leah or Marilyn. Even though we've lost lynchpins along the way like Sally, we've still hung onto the Summer Bay basics, and the young ones come in and revolve around that. I think those are the main reasons the show has had such success over the years."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Lynne McGranger has revealed that she would like to join the cast of Shameless.

The actress, who has played Summer Bay's Irene Roberts since 1992, said she is a loyal viewer of Paul Abbott's explicit Channel 4 drama.

"I'm a great fan of Shameless," she told What's on TV. "I would love to play an Australian character who moves in next door to Paddy and Mimi. I would just cause havoc!"

McGranger - Home and Away's second longest-serving cast member - also called for the return of her on-screen son Nathan, played by Matt Doran.

"I would love to see Nathan come back," the star said. "Last time we saw him he was off touring with an Irish nurse. So I think he's gone back to Ireland and is going to get married there. 

"So I think Irene should go over to Ireland to see him! We could do some filming over there and my life would be complete."

The 59-year-old recently outlined her desire for scriptwriters to find a new love interest for her veteran alter ego.

----------


## tammyy2j

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has hinted that some big storylines lie ahead for Irene Roberts.

The actress discussed her character's recent period of quiet, revealing that she has now been busy filming "full-on action" scenes for the soap.

She told The New Zealand Herald: "I go through patches where other storylines that don't involve your character so much take over, and I find myself in the diner going 'Darl, I'll just make you a cuppa'. 

"I do get a bit twitchy if that happens for too long, but be careful what you wish for because lately I've been Action Jackson. Everything's been happening to me.

"But I'm really enjoying it at the moment - I had a 13-hour day in the studio yesterday and obviously I can't give the storyline away but it was full-on action stuff. It was so exciting."

McGranger - who has played Irene Roberts since 1991 - has previously suggested that she would love to land a role in Emmerdale, but insisted she had no plans to depart Summer Bay in the foreseeable future.

----------

Dazzle (26-08-2013), lizann (27-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has hinted that some big storylines lie ahead for Irene Roberts.


Glad to hear Irene's getting some juicy scenes at last.  :Clap:   I just hope the storyline doesn't involve the Braxtons  :Sick:   :Nono:   :Wal2l:

----------

tammyy2j (26-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------

Dazzle (26-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Glad to hear Irene's getting some juicy scenes at last.   I just hope the storyline doesn't involve the Braxtons


Me too

----------


## lizann

maybe she gets new lodgers from the cult storyline coming up

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has admitted that she can't see herself leaving the show.

The actress's character Irene Roberts has faced a couple of near-death experiences recently, leaving fans to speculate over her future.

Viewers were left wondering whether Irene would survive after she and a number of other characters got caught up in a bomb explosion as part of the Australian cliffhanger last year.

More recently, Irene was involved in a hostage drama where she was held at knifepoint.

Speaking to News.com.au, McGranger said:"I could never see myself leaving unless I was shown the door."

McGranger, who has been on the show since 1991, admits she wants to break her former co-star Kate Ritchie's world record for being the longest-running female in an Australian ongoing acting role. 

She said: "I'm about to knock Kate Ritchie off. It's very exciting. Kate is pregnant so I'm sure she has got bigger fish to fry."

On Neighbours' Susan Kennedy, she laughed: "Jackie Woodburne wants me to walk under a tram 'cos she's next in line."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has admitted that she thinks some of the show's storylines are very gruelling to both act and watch.

The actress, who plays long-standing character Irene Roberts, discussed a current storyline in which Summer Bay favourite Leah Patterson-Baker has been left in a life-threatening condition following a bus crash.

Speaking on The Daily Edition, McGranger said: "It's very hard and it's very exhausting as an actor, and I know it's hard for the viewers to watch some of it.

"I've had people on Twitter and what not say how sad and gruelling it is."

Discussing the storyline involving Leah, McGranger added: "It's a very long and arduous road and it does stretch on over quite a few weeks and months.

"That's all I can tell you really. The viewers are just going to have to watch and hope and pray, like all of us in Summer Bay, that she pulls through."

McGranger also expressed her delight at co-star Emily Symons's pregnancy news. 

She said: "It's fantastic, unbelievable news. Do you know what? We never ever picked it! You could have seriously knocked me over with a feather.

"I could not believe it! It was just - it was so far off my radar. She is so happy and she looks so beautiful. It's lovely. It's just wonderful, wonderful news."

Home and Away actor Ray Meagher recently admitted that he had "a fairly severe word" with his bosses last year, where he expressed concerns over the soap's direction.

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2015), lizann (26-02-2015), maidmarian (26-02-2015), Pantherboy (27-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

irene needs to be used more

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2015), tammyy2j (26-02-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Lynne McGrangerâs daughter Clancy McWaters poses triple threat to her motherâs legacy * 

 Sydney Confidential 
  The Daily Telegraph  
 May 07, 2015 6:18PM 









Lynne McGranger and daughter, Clancy McWaters. Picture: Channel 7 
Lynne McGranger and daughter, Clancy McWaters. Picture: Channel 7  


 LYNNE McGrangerâs 24-year-old daughter is following in her footsteps as an actor.  

Clancy McWaters grew up watching her mum playing lovable Irene Roberts on popular soap Home and Away and is now working in hospitality as she auditions for acting roles.






âShe is a triple threat, she sings, dances and acts, at the moment she seems to be leaning toward more singing and dancing,â McGranger told Confidential with pride of her daughter.

âWe were surprised when Clancy announced at the age of 15 or 16 that she wanted to study drama. But we are very happy for her and support all the way.â

McGranger, 62, and her daughter tonight appear in an at home segment on Sevenâs Better Homes and Gardens.

âWorking with my beautiful daughter is something I donât get to do very often so it was a real treat to spend the day chatting, laughing and sharing lunch with her,â said McGranger ahead of the Motherâs Day segment.

âMotherâs Day is special to me as we get to spend the day together as a family â visiting my darling mum Audrey, who is 91, and lunching somewhere nice with my sister and her family.â


*I wonder if we might see her on H&A one day?*

----------


## Perdita

She hasn't had much luck in love in recent years, but that could all be set to change for Home and Away's Irene Roberts in an upcoming storyline.

Irene will go on a date with the new school principal Greg Snelgrove after deciding it is time to return to the dating scene.

Following some encouragement from Marilyn, a nervous Irene eventually agrees to have Greg round for dinner.

Joined by an excited Marilyn and John, Irene's date gets off to a good start but the evening starts to go downhill when Greg disagrees over John's treatment of Josh Barrett.

Greg recently expelled Josh after discovering he had been taking drugs, but John believes that he was too harsh in punishing the teenager that severely.

However, to everyone's surprise, Irene takes Greg's side and the pair soon find themselves discussing his passion of fish tanks. Could love be blossoming for Irene?

Lynne McGranger, who plays Irene, told TV Week: "It's been such a long time since Irene has dated and she doesn't have a great track record.

"She probably thinks she's a bit too old for all of this. Irene is quite happy in her safe little world."

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2015), Pantherboy (11-08-2015), TaintedLove (15-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks Perdita.
I must admit I like the sound of this new Summer Bay principal . He sounds like a Flathead Don Fisher clone with his no nonsense way of doing things. Summer Bay High needs a principal who is tough.
That`s brilliant news about Irene.  It`s about time she found love - she deserves some happiness.
I always thought that Irene and Alf would make a lovely couple, but maybe they work better as friends. 
 :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2015), maidmarian (15-08-2015), Pantherboy (15-08-2015), Perdita (15-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, romance could be on the cards for Irene Roberts when she agrees to go on a date with the new school principal Greg Snelgrove.

Greg will take a shine to Irene (Lynne McGranger) when they get chatting at the Surf Club sponsors drinks party.

However, Irene is stunned when Greg asks if she would like to have dinner with him, but the offer catches her off guard.

Greg takes a shine to Irene
Â© Channel 5
Greg takes a shine to Irene

After some encouragement from Marilyn and Roo, Irene decides to take the bull by the horns and agrees to go on a date with Greg. Could this be the start of something for the pair?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, October 9 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (26-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Irene Roberts will have a change of heart about romance after going on a disastrous date with the new school principal Greg Snelgrove.

As Irene (Lynne McGranger) prepares for her dinner with Greg, Marilyn and John agree to join the pair for the evening in order to calm her nerves.

Although the date initially gets off to a good start, it quickly goes downhill when Greg and Irene clash over his decision to expel Josh Barrett. The evening then takes a slightly unusual turn when Greg launches into a conversation about his passion for maintaining fish tanks, leaving everyone utterly bored.

Irene's double date with Greg, Marilyn and John isn't going well
Â© Channel 5
Irene's double date with Greg, Marilyn and John

Later, Irene admits to John and Marilyn that she can't stand Greg, but says that she is glad she gave it a go.

After Irene makes her excuses to get out of seeing Greg again, she tells Marilyn that she now knows that dating isn't as scary as she thought and she is open to trying it again. Is this the start of a new chapter for Irene?

When Nate arrives home, Irene quickly ushers Greg out the door
Â© Channel 5
Irene quickly ushers Greg out the door

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday October 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), maidmarian (03-10-2015), Pantherboy (03-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Irene has another child besides Nathan, Fin and Damien

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), Pantherboy (09-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

A Home and Away favourite will find themselves being questioned by the police as Charlotte King's demise continues to haunt Summer Bay.

The shocking new plot will see Irene Roberts come under fire for killing Charlotte after policewoman Kat Chapman and detective Dylan uncover DNA evidence that puts her right at the scene of the crime.

Whilst the culprit's identity is still under wraps, it was previously revealed that a character would be wrongly arrested for the murder.

The unexpected turn of events will pave the way for ​Morag Bellingham​'s return​ as Alf Stewart calls on her for legal support.

Whether Irene is guilty or not, she certainly has some explaining to do and Australian fans know that she was already acting  out of character on the night in question.

In scenes yet to be aired in the UK, a distraught Irene hit the bottle after revealing all about her abuse at 14, and explaining that she had a baby taken away from her.

Irene's drunken antics are now coming back to haunt her in the worst way possible as she worries she will be charged for Charlotte's murder, but is she responsible?

Lynne McGranger told TV Week: "Irene getting maggoted was not a good thing to do. She does worry that she might be charged with Charlotte's murder.

"Charlotte was a massive cow to everyone in town. Everyone had a motive and could easily have been the murderer.​"


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2016), Pantherboy (01-02-2016), tammyy2j (03-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Irene Roberts is left in turmoil when Olivia Fraser Richards reveals traumatic details about her past.

Olivia (Raechelle Banno) feels pressured into being honest when VJ Patterson spots scars on her thighs and realises that she may be self-harming.

When VJ gently tries to tackle the issue, Olivia reacts badly and goes AWOL for a while - seemingly unable to admit that she's having problems.

Once Olivia does finally return home, she confides in Irene (Lynne McGranger) about how she self-harms due to painful memories of being abused by her uncle James's friend.

Olivia finally tells Irene about her cutting ​
Â©  Channel 5

Olivia tells Irene that her self-harming gives her a release ​
Â©  Channel 5

​Olivia divulges the reason behind the cutting
Â©  Channel 5
As Olivia reveals that she kept quiet about the abuse out of fear that she wouldn't be believed, her words have a profound effect on Irene.

In the aftermath, Irene crumbles and struggles to keep it together as she starts hearing a man's chilling voice in her head. But what exactly is Irene remembering?

​Olivia's revelation sends a chill down Irene's spine
Â©  Channel 5

Shaken by what Olivia told her, Irene wonders what she can do to help​
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, February 18 and Friday, February 19 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Pantherboy (06-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away favourite Irene Roberts will be left fighting for her life as viewers are finally given an insight into the ordeal she has been suffering for the last few months.

Irene (Lynne McGranger) vanished off the face of the earth this year, following a worrying run-in with dangerous Mick - the man who is claiming to be her long-lost son.

As her loved ones continue to investigate her disappearance, Irene's predicament will be revealed - she is being held hostage in a derelict house and is having to obey to Mick's every demand.

Â©  Channel 5
Mick has kidnapped Irene in Home and Away
Things will soon take a dark turn when Mick sets his sights on Olivia, after becoming increasingly jealous of Irene's bond with the teen. With Olivia becoming more and more anxious about Irene's safety, she finds herself in the firing line when Mick tries to kidnap her too - insisting that she will never see Irene again if she doesn't get into the car with him.

A quick-thinking Olivia manages to use the situation to her advantage by planting her phone in the car before escaping, meaning that the police will now be able to track Irene's whereabouts.

Unfortunately, the incident with Olivia has only served to make Mick even more angry and he subsequently decides to drag Irene through the bushland with a piece of rope. Mick blames Irene for his unhinged state - explaining that he was brought up by abusive foster parents after she gave him away as baby and has done some terrible things as a result.

Fearing for her life, Irene takes drastic action in order to flee to safety, but will she ever recover from her horrifying ordeal?

Kat searches for Irene in Home and Away

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, August 8 and Tuesday, August 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), Pantherboy (30-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also coming up on Summer Bay, fears grow for Irene Roberts when she struggles to cope in the aftermath of her kidnap ordeal.

Quite understandably, Irene (Lynne McGranger) fails to readapt to her surroundings upon arriving home, having spent the last few months under lock and key thanks to her unstable son Mick.

With Irene clearly traumatised in the wake of her ordeal , Chris and Olivia are concerned when they discover Irene on the floor of the Diner, and realise that she really isn't coping at all.

Finally opening up to her friends, Irene admits her frustration â she's worked so hard to be strong and now all she feels is powerless.

Sympathetic, Chris suggests trying counselling again but Irene's not interested â she doesn't want to talk about it, she just wants to fix it. Irene's words give Chris an idea, but what is it? And will it help Irene? Or is she facing a long road ahead?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, August 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016), Pantherboy (06-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

There looks to be some more dramatic scenes coming up for fan favourite Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger), who was spotted filming outside the Barrenjoey Boathouse in Palm Beach yesterday.

A video posted on Instagram by an onlooker shows Irene running to the safety of approaching police cars with a baby in her arms, whilst being followed by a man who was swiftly arrested.

Whilst we canât 100% confirm who the creepy figure is, or indeed the identity of the child, regular viewers are sure to be able to make their own speculationsâ¦

Two months ago, scenes were filmed for a wedding ceremony between VJ Patterson (Matt Little) and a heavily pregnant Billie Ashford (Tessa de Josselin). Viewers of the current episodes have seen Billie tell VJ that he is the father of her baby, when in actual fact she was raped in the gym by Ireneâs long-lost son Mick Jennings (Kristian Schmid).

Whilst the identity of her attacker was unknown at first, Billie was able to identify Mick by his distinctive tattoo when he was in hospital following his kidnap of Irene.

In recent weeks on-screen, Billieâs guilt over the deception has been compounded by her growing close to Irene whilst secretly carrying her grandchild. Whether Billie reveals the truth before the wedding remains to be seen, but if not we can be sure the truth will come out if Mick chooses to come after his baby.

We expect these scenes will be shown in the opening weeks of 2017, so itâs a possibility that the birth and/or reveal could form part of the run up to this yearâs season finale. With scenes involving a male inmate also set to be filmed at Maitland Gaol next week, it certainly leaves some food for thoughtâ¦

http://www.backtothebay.net/news/2016/08/10/baby-drama/

----------

tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!!

Article in DailyMail with plenty of interesting photos! (Mick is back!!)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...y-stalker.html



*SPOILER ALERT! Home And Away's Lynne McGranger struggles to escape creepy stalker who calls her 'mum'... before doting on Billie Ashford's baby*

She faced her most terrifying ordeal yet when she was kidnapped by an unhinged man who claimed to be her long-lost son on Home And Away earlier this year.

But it looks as though the nightmare is not yet over for Lynne McGranger's character Irene Roberts as she was seen trying to escape her stalker - Mick - in new pictures.

The crazed man was seen approaching her from behind before grabbing her by the arm in a confrontation that quickly escalated into a violent struggle.

Wearing a green long-sleeved top and black trousers, Lynne was filmed holding her arms up in defence and trying to run away.

She looked visibly distressed during filming for the tense scene at Palm Beach, north of Sydney. 

The stalker, who repeatedly called Irene 'mum', tried to flee the scene, but he did not get away as he was tasered to the ground by Katarina Chapman (Pia Miller).

Lynne previously opened up about the dramatic story line, telling TV Week: 'Mick is convinced Irene is his mum.

'Mick is a psycho and he blames Irene for his state. He has gone from one bad foster home to the next. All he wants is for his mother to love him - and he doesn't want to share her with anyone else.'

The actress was also pictured doting over Billie Ashford's baby during filming.

Billie, played by Tessa De Josselin, looked emotional as she cradled the baby surrounded by friends and family.

Her schoolboy boyfriend, VJ Patterson, who Billie recently jilted at the altar, looked every inch the supportive partner as he comforted the new mother.

Billie fell pregnant after she was sexually assaulted by a masked gunman following a night shift at the local gym. 


Also a separate article with a number of photos of Kat "apprehending" Mick

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Away-set.html

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans could be about to say goodbye to a Summer Bay stalwart as Irene Roberts prepares to leave for good.

Irene has been a fixture in the seaside resort for over two decades, but will decide it is time for pastures new following the breakdown of her friendship with Leah Patterson.

Aussie fans know that the former besties haven't exactly seen eye to eye lately, having repeatedly clashed over the future of little baby Luc.

But the final nail in the coffin for their friendship comes after Leah spends the night with her estranged hubby Zac MacGuire â only to decide that she still can't forgive him for his infidelity.


Irene tries to talk to Leah
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Confused by Leah's capricious moods, Zac is left devastated once again as he realises that the divorce really is a reality, and it's not long before another argument erupts between the former couple.

Thankfully for Leah, Irene is on hand to offer her support, and for a short while, it looks like the feud between the two is long forgotten.

However, when Leah later hears Irene discussing her marital problems with Roo, she is furious and the hostility between them is well and truly back.

Not willing to accept Irene's apology, Leah makes a life-changing decision by announcing she's selling her share of the Diner â cutting all ties with Irene in the process.


Zac MacGuire and Leah Patterson-Baker struggle with the news about Billie in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Devastated over the prospect of losing Leah's friendship forever, Irene realises that it's time to make a big change of her own and is soon making plans to leave Summer Bay indefinitely.

Before she goes, Irene hands Leah a letter explaining just how much their friendship has meant to her, but is this the last we will see of Irene?

Lynne McGranger, who plays Irene, told TV Week: "Irene hopes the letter will show Leah how much their friendship means to her.

"But Irene needs to get away. Summer Bay isn't holding anything for her anymore, so there's a chance she may never come back."


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (08-05-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Following the *TV Week* article mentioned by *Digital Spy* in Perdita's previous post (which suggested that Irene (Lynne McGranger) may be leaving H&A permanently), it seems many fans have been expressing their dismay that Irene may be leaving for good.

I see that *metro.co.uk* have also now posted the following article about this as well:


*Shock for fans as Home and Away reveals the permanent exit of a key character.*

http://metro.co.uk/2017/05/10/shock-...acter-6628494/


Following the 'outcry' by fans, Lynne McGranger has reassured people by posting on twitter that she wasn't leaving . *BTTB* have also now posted the following:


"*NOTE*: With the exaggerated stories about Irene âleaving the bay foreverâ in the press this week, itâs important for us to note that Irene _will_ be back in a few weeks time.

Ireneâs temporary departure is simply down to Lynne McGrangerâs annual leave from the show back in December, to take part in panto in the UK.

Many fans have been expressing their upset at the prospect of Irene leaving permanently, with Lynne having to take to Twitter to reassure concerned viewers that sheâs not going anywhere just yet."

https://twitter.com/LynneMcGranger/s...02490451296257

----------

lizann (13-05-2017), TaintedLove (12-05-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks so much Pantherboy. ♥
I wish Leah was leaving for good. She really adds nothing to the show, and is constantly so miserable and judgmental. The writers either need happier storylines for Leah in the future, or they need to get rid of her. 
It`s getting to the point where I have to turn down the volume whenever Leah is in a scene because she always seems to be shouting. Whether it`s at Zak, VJ or Irene. I`m sure the actress isn`t thrilled on the direction her character is becoming either.

----------

kaz21 (12-05-2017), lizann (13-05-2017), Pantherboy (12-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

is irene off to visit some of her kids or selina, who watches   olivia and beach house?

----------

Pantherboy (13-05-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> is irene off to visit some of her kids or selina, who watches   olivia and beach house?


I gather she will be going off to see her kids again (I think the last time she left for a while it was to see Finn in NZ??? Someone please correct me if I am wrong there). 

AUST PACE! SPOILER ALERT!

In current Aust episodes, Hunter is now living with Olivia at Irene's place. Plus, Nate still lives there (for a little while yet anyway!!). And then last week we saw Irene also let John Palmer stay there as well, until, hopefully, he & Maz work things out (so at the moment we are not sure how long he will be staying there!).


(Edit: In last nights episode Irene said she was actually going off to see Finn in the city)

----------

kaz21 (13-05-2017), Perdita (13-05-2017), TaintedLove (13-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, there's another shock for Leah and VJ when Irene makes her own bid for baby Luc.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and VJ (Matt Little) are still reeling from Ash's decision to go for custody of Luc when Irene drops the bombshell that she's making the exact same move herself.

With everything to play for, tensions run high when Irene, Leah, VJ and Ash all come face-to-face at a mediation meeting.

Keen not to destroy her friendships in the Bay, Irene (Lynne McGranger) promises Leah and VJ that she'll give them as much access as they like if she wins custody.


VJ, Irene, Leah and Ash attend a mediation meeting over Luc in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ash isn't so reasonable when he reels off a list of mistakes that the others have made with Luc recently â and it's not long before VJ shaking Luc's cot gets brought up too.

As recent events sink in, Irene is eventually forced to admit that she believes Luc would be better off with her than with Leah and VJ.

Calling an end to proceedings, the mediator points out that they clearly aren't going to reach a compromise, so now it's up to the courts to decide who has interim custody. What does this mean for Luc's future?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, May 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (20-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will welcome back Irene Roberts in upcoming scenes, but she will be plagued by a dark secret upon her return to Summer Bay.

Irene took a short break from the seaside resort last month â deciding she needed some time away, following the sad breakdown of her friendship with Leah Patterson.

The former besties haven't seen eye to eye lately, having repeatedly clashed over the future of little baby Luc â who they both view as their granddaughter.

However, Irene is confident that she and Leah can put the past behind them when she returns to the Bay in upcoming scenes â convinced that her heartfelt letter to Leah prior to fleeing would have done the trick.

Unfortunately, Irene's return isn't exactly in the best of circumstances, as she's called on by Alf when little Luc is rushed to hospital.

And it turns out that absence doesn't always make the heart grow fonder either, as Leah is furious to see Irene and berates Alf for calling her home.

It soon becomes apparent that Leah hasn't read the letter that Irene penned her before leaving, and after some encouragement from Alf, eventually agrees to open it.

Inside, Leah finds a contract signing over Irene's half of the Diner as her former friend doesn't want her to lose her business on top of everything else.

Leah is visibly touched by the generous offer, but makes it clear that this won't fix things and she has no interest in rekindling her friendship with Irene.

Leah's cold actions will come as a huge blow to Irene, who has enough on her plate, as TV Week reports that she is also being harassed by a mystery caller.

Alone at home, Irene receives an eerie phone call from someone she doesn't know and tells them to stop calling. Although Irene immediately slams the phone down, it's clear she's shaken by what she's heard, but who is it? And what is she hiding?


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Alone at home, Irene receives an eerie phone call from someone she doesn't know and tells them to stop calling. Although Irene immediately slams the phone down, it's clear she's shaken by what she's heard, but who is it? And what is she hiding?


_Mick phoning to tell her he wants custody of Luc???_

----------

kaz21 (07-06-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Probably, I would say it's definitely him phoning.

----------

lellygurl (08-06-2017)

----------


## mygypsy

It mentioned a call from someone she doesn't know.  So I'm thinking someone from the jail or institution where Mick is being held or even his social worker. It will be to tell her Mick wants to contact her though, or Mick wants her to arrange for him to see Luc.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...t-filming.html

Who is the man?  :Ponder:

----------


## mygypsy

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...t-filming.html
> 
> Who is the man?


That is Mick ( Kristian Schmid) 🤔  Seems he is back for a while

----------

kaz21 (16-06-2017), Perdita (16-06-2017)

----------


## kaz21

> That is Mick ( Kristian Schmid)   Seems he is back for a while



Thanks thought it was him, but wasn't sure myself.

----------

Perdita (16-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Irene Roberts has some very concerning news to share next month as she reveals that her villainous son Mick Jennings wants custody of baby Luc.

A big new storyline twist sees Irene's behaviour take a secretive turn as she becomes troubled by a series of unwanted messages that she's receiving.

Although Irene (Lynne McGranger) is reluctant to confide in anyone about what's going on, Olivia Fraser Richards soon discovers that Mick is the mystery person who's bothering her.

Even more surprising is the revelation that Irene has already been secretly visiting Mick and he's demanding access to his young daughter.


Olivia Fraser Richards confronts Irene Roberts in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Irene tells Olivia (Raechelle Banno) that it's best to keep Ash, Kat, Leah and VJ in the dark as it's sure to blow over, but Olivia later realises just how serious things are when she answers a call on Irene's phone.

Olivia finds herself talking to Mick's lawyer and is surprised to discover just how far he's taking his quest for custody.

Under pressure from Olivia, a sheepish Irene finally breaks the news to the others that Mick wants access to Luc and is even petitioning to do a paternity test to prove that he's the youngster's father.

VJ (Matt Little) and Ash (George Mason) are particularly horrified by the news and vow to put a stop to it straight away, but just how easy will that be?


Olivia Fraser Richards confronts Irene Roberts in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 31 and Tuesday, August 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (22-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Gutted .... She is leaving H&A temporarily to pursue other things   :Sad:    Hopefully she will come back though  :Smile: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...book_Australia

http://meanwhileinaustralia.com/2017...-acting-roles/

----------

Pantherboy (13-11-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Not to worry, Perdita. Thank goodness Lynne is just off to the UK to do pantomime over the Christmas period once again. She will be straight back to Summer Bay when the season is over. Last time she did panto, they wrote her out of H&A when she was kidnapped by Mick & she disappeared for a month or so. It will be interesting to see what the reason will be for her absence this time (with filming so far in advance, this will not be till at least a few months into next year in Aust).

Once again, with all the headlines yesterday about her 'departure', Lynne had to go online to clarify things:

The *Digital Spy* article:

*Home and Away star Lynne McGranger responds to claims of a shock exit for Irene Roberts.*

Home and Away legend Lynne McGranger has hit back at claims that she's leaving the show.

The actress, who plays Summer Bay favourite Irene Roberts, has made headlines today (November 13) with reports that she's bowing out from her role after 24 years.

Fortunately, the "news" was just as much of a surprise to Lynne herself, who took to her Twitter page and set the record straight by clarifying that she's going nowhere.......

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...s-exit-claims/


...and this is the actual *TV Week* article that Daily Mail were referring to (& added their own sensationalist headline to!):


*Is Irene Leaving Summer Bay?

Lynne McGranger Sets The Record Straight Once And For All About Quitting Home And Away.

*
Fans of Home and Away may need to brace themselves - much loved character Irene is preparing to leave Summer Bay. Or rather, the actress who plays her, Lynne McGranger, is getting out of town - and the country.

"I get bored very easily," Lynne, 64, tells TV WEEK. "I'm one of those people who needs a bit of a change-up and something different."

When TV WEEK earlier this year reported Irene was leaving the Bay, upset fans assumed Lynne, who has been with H&A for more than two decades, was quitting the show.

Recently, those same rumours have resurfaced, much to Lynne's disbelief.

"I'm like, 'That was six months ago, people,'" she says. "Let it be."

However, Lynne is able to look on the bright side - fans really do care about Irene.

"At least people aren't saying, 'At least she's leaving,'" she says. "They're going, 'No, please don't.' That's nice."

In truth, Lynne is heading to the UK to do pantomime.

It's an annual pilgrimage for the veteran actress.

"I'm off to York to play the wicked fairy in _Beauty And The Beast_," she enthuses. "I'm really looking forward to it."

After filming emotional scenes involving her H&A character's son Mick, Lynne is excited about her panto role.

"It's physically demanding." she says. "We do 12 shows a week. And we rehearse it in about nine days.

"Ray Meagher [her H&A co-star, who plays Alf] always tells me I'm mad for still doing it. But I love it."

When she's back from the UK, Lynne will return to the Bay.

"Irene can be a polarising  character," she says. "But it's when people don't care about you that you start packing your bags."

----------

Perdita (14-11-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Lynne McGranger (Irene) gave this excellent interview on 'The Morning Show' today. She is Australia's longest running female soap star & talks about her approx. 25 years on the show, how Johnny Ruffo is going, her time doing panto in the UK (& confirms she will be returning to H&A), & a bit about the current custody storyline etc:

https://thewest.com.au/entertainment...-5653264759001

----------

kaz21 (21-11-2017), Perdita (21-11-2017), Rear window (21-11-2017), TaintedLove (25-11-2017), tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...r-irene-death/

The actress is not going any time soon but wants to be killed off when the time comes   :Sad:

----------

Pantherboy (02-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

irene returns from heath and bianca and goes hulk angry at tori and robbo, let jasmine clean up the mess, none of irene's business

----------

kaz21 (12-04-2019), tammyy2j (14-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week):

AUST PACE!

*Home And Away shock confession: will Irene go to jail?
The Summer Bay favourite prepares to turn herself in to police.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-confess-57150

It can be hard to keep a secret at the best of times. But for Irene, the shocking truth about her role in what happened to Bella's online groomer sends her into a downward spiral.

Standing tall, she bravely walks into the police station to confess everything. Will Irene go to jail?

In recent episodes of Home And Away, the former foster mum arrived home to find Bella (Courtney Miller) fighting off her unhinged online attacker Tommy (Adam Sollis). In a panic, Irene (Lynne McGranger) struck him over the head with a vase and grabbed Bella.

Her brave actions saved the day, but Tommy attempted to strike again â sending Irene into a violent rage. Grabbing a nearby champagne bottle, Irene repeatedly hit him over the head, knocking him unconscious. But now, he's in a grave condition.

"It's a full-on reaction to what Tommy says, and it dredges up everything about her traumatic past that she's tried to bury," Lynne, 66, tells TV WEEK.

Both women immediately panicked, and resolved to drop him outside the hospital and forget anything ever happened.

But, of course, it's not so easy. Irene violent reaction was triggered by her past experience with sexual assault and now she's consumed by grief and guilt.

"She tussles with it for a while, but eventually says no, they have to tell the truth," Lynne says. "She's listened to her friends who've heard about the attack and are labelling whoever did it a 'monster', and she just can't handle the guilt. It's too much."

With her sanity hanging by a thread and Colby (Tim Franklin) investigating the "mysterious attack", Irene resolves to tell the truth â no matter the consequences.

The next day, Bella arrives at Colby's apartment and asks him to drive her to the station. On the way, she spills everything and urges him to stop Irene from turning herself in. Colby is rattled by his sister's words and sad he couldn't be there to stop the attack.

At the station, the siblings find Irene filling out paperwork and preparing to make a statement. Are they too late?

*Home And Away airs Monday to Thursday at 7pm on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away reveals devastating new setback for Irene Roberts
Is she going to jail?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...court-setback/

*Note: This article contains discussion of sexual misconduct that some readers may find upsetting. It also includes spoilers from Home and Away episodes currently airing in Australia, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.* 

Home and Away's Irene Roberts could be left with nobody fighting her corner in court as she faces serious criminal charges.

Irene is currently taking centre stage in a huge storyline on Australian screens, as she has confessed to a violent attack on Bella Nixon's dangerous online groomer Tommy. The dramatic scenes also play out on UK screens this week, showing Irene come to Bella's rescue when Tommy tries to rape her.

With Irene due to face court over what happened, she needs as much support as she can get â so Bella (Courtney Miller) has been asked to give testimony about what happened with evil Tommy on the day of the attack.

Unfortunately for Irene, Bella's older brother Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) has now put his foot down by refusing to let her testify.

Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (August 19) saw Bella head on another worrying downward spiral after reluctantly agreeing to give evidence in court.

Bella got drunk in a wild party hosted by Ryder Jackson, much to the concern of Colby when he found her with a bad hangover the following morning.

When Bella opened up to Colby about how she was feeling, she explained that the pressure of the upcoming court appearance had taken its toll â even though she wants to support Irene as a thank you for rescuing her from Tommy.

Realising it was time to nip this in the bud, Colby went straight to Irene and warned her that Bella would no longer be giving evidence. Although apologetic, Colby insisted that he had to put Bella's needs first.

Future episodes will see Irene fear the worst when her lawyer warns that the future is looking very bleak for her without Bella's support.

Now facing the worrying prospect of heading to court all alone, could Irene be going to jail?

Home and Away legend Lynne McGranger, who plays Irene, recently told Digital Spy: "The case goes to court but even then it doesn't stop, it still takes more twists and turns.

"I have to give full credit to [Home and Away script executive] Louise Bowes and all of the writers, as it was a great storyline. It was amazing."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Colby's tough decision over Bella and Irene in October.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK), and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but for those interested:

Nowtolove.com.au article:



Lynne McGranger announces her debut memoir that will document her time on Home And Away
The actress is set to tell-all!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...r-memoir-68699

Lynne McGranger has been gracing our screen for almost 30 years on Home And Away, and her character Irene Roberts has become a household name as a result.

While we've watched Irene's life play out on the popular soap, Lynne has kept her personal life relatively private.

That's all about to change however, because Lynne is set to lift the lid on moments from her childhood to her career, and everything in between, in a newly announced memoir book called Acting Up.

"So I have written a book! Acting Up," Lynne announced via Instagram.

"Out November and I am so excited! Pre orders are open NOW! Watch this space for my book cover reveal!"

The actress also uploaded a video of herself to make the announcement, and said: "Last year in lockdown while all of you were learning how to bake... I have written a cheeky little memoirs book."

"It's called Acting Up and it's just a little bit about my life from when I was very, very young to now," she explained.

'Acting Up' will be released on November 2 this year, published by Echo Publishing, with Lynne revealing the cover with her fans.

According to Allen & Unwin's website, 'Acting Up: Me, Myself & Irene' is a "warm, hilarious and intimate look inside the life of one of Australia's living TV legends".

"With humour, honesty and self-deprecating charm, one of Australia's best known TV actresses lifts the lid on life - both on-screen and off."

The book's description also notes that Lynne's story will include an Aussie childhood full of "fad diets (tuna, milk and oranges, anyone?)" to the relationship heartaches, career disasters and difficult choices that would "change her life forever."

Lynne's fellow Home and Away co-stars and friends couldn't be more excited for the book, and took to the comments under her post to share their support.

"Cant wait to read it, is there anything you cant do," Johnny Ruffo penned.

His girlfriend Tahnee Sims was right behind him and commented: "So awesome! Can't wait to read."

"Best bloody book I'm ever going to read!" Courtney Ally said.

Emily Weir added: "OMG AMAZING Lynne! Can't wait xx"

"I've been very lucky to get a sneak peek at this book and it's awesome!! So proud @lynnemcgranger and I can't wait for everyone to read it," Ada Nicodemou wrote.

----------

Perdita (12-08-2021)

----------


## Perdita

Love her character, great actress

----------

Pantherboy (12-08-2021)

----------

